# IVF - Egg Quality - How to improve them.



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
We have been told that we will need to go for ICSI  and have been reading about egg quality.
How do you know if you have good eggs...and also can you do anything to help the process and make them good? Is there food that you can eat to help or vitamins etc?
Dont know much on this topic....thank you all.
s
xx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

can anyone help?


----------



## kbuk (Aug 11, 2004)

Shelley, 

I am not a nurse, but we are starting another cycle of IVF/ICSI. I consulted an acupunturist who specialises in IF and she believes that acupunture and chinese herbs, if administered by someone with experience, can improve both egg quality and the "environment". I am trying it and won't know if there is any improvement for a few weeks, but I thought that it's worth a try. 

Best of luck, 

kirbeck


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Shelley

I have problems with my egg quality and I am looking for ways to help with this. I'm taking Solgars Whey to Go Whey Protein as I have read alot about protein being very important for egg development. I also take pregnacare which includes a good multi vit. 

I don't think there is anything definet you can find out before treatment about your egg quality. In general it decreases with age and I have also heard that if you have PCOS you may have more fragile eggs. Apart from that I think you just have to have the treatment and see what you get. 

You may be lucky and have excellent egg quality, beautiful embies and a BFP before you know it.

good luck

Rosy


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Kirbeck and Rosy,
Thank you for your replies. We will be going for ICSI at some point and am so scared that it will be me who will let the side down so want to make sure that i do all I can.
Rosy,
Please can you tell me more about the G Whey Protein...where you bought it from, how much, how much you take etc....all help is appreaciated.
Xxxx


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Shelley,

Just to let you know about the Solgar Whey Protein Powder.  The only place I could find it was from the internet, I can't remember the name of the website, but if you just type that into the search it will bring up lots of online health shops.  It's about £27, but it's a big tin and should last a bit!  You have one scoop of powder to a litre of milk and that adds up to about 30grams of protein in one drink, and for good egg quality apparently 60grams+ of protein in food and drink a day is excellent - so that makes up for quite a bit!  I followed the protein diet with my first cycle and got very good quality eggs and definately felt really well with it too.
If you want to know any more food protein values just let me know! 

Good Luck!
Kelly x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Kelly,
I bought some of Holland and Barratts own stuff at lunch time today. The guy was really helpful in there and gave some advice....along with the vitamins pills...this should be fun....
xxx


----------



## Cbear (Mar 8, 2004)

Shelly,
I brought some too! I'm doing my 3rd ICSI cycle and am doing stims as we speak! I'll keep you posted! Last cycle we had no fertilisation from 11 eggs( 6 IVF'd and 5 ICSI'd)so.....


----------

